# control inversion de giro motor trifasico



## fcaceres (Jul 17, 2007)

nwcesito hacer la Inversion de giro para un Motor con un Variador de velocidad, ya tengo la etapa de control por medio de PICs pero necesito determinar la etapa de potencia, he trabajado con reles pero estos tiene internamente bobinas y solo funcionan a 60Hz pero necesito q funcionen a varias frecuencias, ademas tengo el problema de el corto circuito al bloquear una fase, en la inversion de giro no se como controlarlo


----------



## 207324 (Jul 18, 2007)

Nose si entiendo bien pero a mi me parece que las bobinas puedes hacerlas funcionar a los 60hz total no existe vinculo entre la bobina y los contactos. O sea, no se si me explico la inversion la haces mediante dos reles o contactores de los cuales usas los contactos para seleccionar la secuencia de las fases de las cuales varias la frecuencia. Pero puedes accionar independientemene de la tension a la cual le varias la frecuencia es decir directamente de la red.

No sse si respondo a tu pregunta.

Saludos y Suerte!!!


----------



## capitanp (Jul 18, 2007)

No entendi bien si tienes un variador de velocidad comercial o lo generas con el pic

Si tienes uno comercial: todos tienen una entrada que al colocarla en estado bajo invierte el giro

Si lo generas con un pic: solo invierte un generador de fase, haslo por software o por harware


----------



## El nombre (Jul 18, 2007)

Es de suponer que haces un inversor con triac : tres para un sentido y tres para otro.

¿ Pega el "pedo"?

Saludos

PD Je Je Je si ese es el problema ya puedes contestar.


----------



## fcaceres (Jul 18, 2007)

El inversor yo lo tengo por medio de IGBTs, netonces lo q necesito es crear un circuito externo q me permita controlar la inversion de giro del motor pasando por paro, despues del variador pero sin utilizar la red de 60Hz y 120V trifasica sino q la activacion y deactivacion sea por medio de un PIC, la etapa de control ya la hice pero la de potencia estoy usando triacs, reles pero no se q utilizar porq en el cambio de fases se crea un cortocircuito y no se como bloquearlo


----------



## fcaceres (Jul 18, 2007)

es posible alimentar las bobinas externamente sin pasar por e variador' porque al pasar por el variador tendre frecuencias de 15Hz 30HZ  y 60 Hz entonces no se si estas frecuencias no permitan hacer funcionar las bobinas, en resumen debo invertir el giro de un motor trifasico de 0.5hp pasando por paro pero desde un circuito externo y con proteccion


----------



## 207324 (Jul 19, 2007)

Hola:

fcaceres podrias postear un diagrama esquematico de coomo tienes distribuidas las etapas asi es mas sencillo ayudarte, si no es molestia.

Por lo que leo me parece que no hay problema con alimentar las bobinas externamente,es decir sin usar la tension que esta desp del variador

Puedes usar un temporizador para que primero se desconecte el motor y luegoo de un tiempo optimo se proceda al cambio de  fases.


----------



## El nombre (Jul 19, 2007)

Al arrancar vas aumentando la frecuencia de 0 ( 5 ó más hz mejor) hasta llegar al máximo de frecuencia. 
Para la parada haces lo inverso hasta llegar a 0 ( ojo a la inercia que pueda tener el motor) una vez el motor está detenido aumentas de nuevo la frecuencia cambiando la secuencia de fases. Sino realizas el correcto paro del motor te provocará un pequeñoa aumento de corriente que... Bueno ya se sabe.

Saludos


----------

